# Haze 19 x Skunk PC Case Grow



## akirahz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello every one! im back!!! 

dont know if you guys seen the pics of my new grow cab (just a pc) but its working good so far, only two 60mm fans by the light keep temps a brisk 77F..

The case measures 22 inches tall, 17 inches long and 7.50 inches wide/deep and for the square footage 6,800 lumens @ 65 watts. (UPDATE * Now have 13,200 lumens) 

about 2.5 square feet is what im working with

I've got 1 sproutling so far, waiting on the other, hope she comes up

i got some pics here of whats going on --

in the over head picture there, you can see a web-cam in the corner  -- its how i remotly check on things without having to open the case since its an older case without any sliding sides, just one big cover 

2nd day old today


----------



## smokybear (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice little micro grow setup my friend. I always like watching these grow journals. I will be pulling up a chair and watching. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you going to just keep super cropping? And whats your light schedule?


----------



## akirahz (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks smoky! i hope it ends up being an entertaining show-- still though i just slapped this pc case together, didnt really take my time on it that much, sure it works but it doesnt look that pretty/professional.. if i had some real power tools then i could of did better-- but i was using rusty tin snips!! :O!


----------



## akirahz (Apr 3, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Are you going to just keep super cropping? And whats your light schedule?



Might end up super cropping/lst'ing not quite sure yet, what do you guys reccomend? 

right now im on 18/6


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here you go bro... Follow this link, he knows what he is talking about... LINK


----------



## Thorn (Apr 3, 2008)

sweet looking forward to seeing those babies grow up


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 3, 2008)

That's pretty cool man


----------



## akirahz (Apr 4, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Here you go bro... Follow this link, he knows what he is talking about... LINK



Thanks timmy, yeah ive seen youtube videos demonstrating the technique described- but ive yet to try it, think i found out what technique ill be using


----------



## mal_crane (Apr 4, 2008)

If I were you, I would just start out with a 12/12 and top and lst that thing as much as you can. You don't have a whole lot of room in there to be able to go for more than a week on 18/6. What are your temps at and how many lumens is that bulb putting out? Do your pots have drainage holes? Can't wait to see how this grow works out!

Mal C
:fly:


----------



## akirahz (Apr 4, 2008)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> If I were you, I would just start out with a 12/12 and top and lst that thing as much as you can. You don't have a whole lot of room in there to be able to go for more than a week on 18/6. What are your temps at and how many lumen's is that bulb putting out? Do your pots have drainage holes? Can't wait to see how this grow works out!
> 
> Mal C
> :fly:



yeah i have punched holes in the containers, the lumen's in the bulb is 6,800, temps stay around 77-84f

here is a link to the bulb im using

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=57889-57299-9166B&lpage=none

its a big sucker, its 9 inches long from top to bottom, puts out 500w worth of incandescent light and uses coolux technology, the ballast is small and stays rather cool, in fact the green circuit board you see in the pictures is the ballast for the light.. and yes i have touched the metal, and yes i have electrocuted myself quite a few times now haha!! -- so yeah now I've taped it up with electrical tape so i cant touch the metal joints


----------



## akirahz (Apr 7, 2008)

hehe , just thought id post a SS of my internal webcam view, 6 days old now, still waiting on other seeds to sprout, i planted some more so hopefully. I also transplanted to a 3 inch pot, alot more room in this container to grow


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 7, 2008)

wow looking really nice there i really like the computer grow really nice


----------



## Melissa (Apr 8, 2008)

looks like its going to be fun ,,,love the webcam idea :hubba:

goodluck :tokie:


----------



## akirahz (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks melissa, i just wish id get more then 1 popper, im on day 8 now and so far i only have 1 living plant above the surface


----------



## akirahz (Apr 11, 2008)

i devised a neat animated growth gif file, its kinda neat, it was done over a period of 4-5 days 

just click on the picture to view the animation


----------



## Ashykins (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow thats cool, crazy how it sunk like that...


----------



## Ashykins (Apr 11, 2008)

You should do that but for the hole grow.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

The animation was pretty cool. You should definitely keep doing that. I would love to see a whole grow. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## akirahz (Apr 21, 2008)

Update time, well the big one is now 20 days old, and the small popper in the pics is 4 days old (in veg, 18/6)

i just did the big ones first LST bend tonight, she was growing up into the bulb haha. 

and heres some pics of the progress:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 21, 2008)

*Whats up mang. Everything is looking great. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them babies a boost of enegry.  *


----------



## akirahz (Apr 21, 2008)

Ah many thanks tbg, not much is up on this end- just waiting for some french fries and chicken thighs to finish baking


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 21, 2008)

*French fries and chicken thighs   What time is it where you live? It's 4:22 AM here.  *


----------



## akirahz (Apr 21, 2008)

Hahah! it was like 2:30am where i was


----------



## akirahz (Apr 28, 2008)

well tonight the big plant is 27 days old, been on 12/12 for 7 days, the other one is probably like 8-9 days old is all

did another tie down and lowered the big one an inch


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2008)

*Whats up mang. I see the young lady is coming along and looking great. The baby looks good as well.   It's funny watching them grow up. Almost like watching your kid or something.   We have a Cherry Malawi lady that's been in flower going on 16 weeks and were gonna be taking her down this week sometime.   I hate ti kill her but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. :hubba:  Anyway everything is looking great keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## akirahz (May 12, 2008)

well the oldest one is 41 days old now and has been on 12/12 for 21 days, its looking mighty female, but still no offical white pistils yet  



got a few pics here, tied down the youngest one


----------



## akirahz (May 12, 2008)

well heres a compiled animated gif that is 10.8 meg!, its bigger though and has alot of frames, shows growth from diff angles (sorry, but you can imagine why)

http://myfreefilehosting.com/f/d6a5ddc21e_10.8MB


----------



## widowmaker (May 12, 2008)

O man this strain takes for ever to show sex, its very frustrating.  I had two of them in my garden and pulled em both cause they never showed sex, while my WW where already flowering.  Good luck, hopefully they show sex soon.


----------



## akirahz (May 14, 2008)

widowmaker said:
			
		

> O man this strain takes for ever to show sex, its very frustrating.  I had two of them in my garden and pulled em both cause they never showed sex, while my WW where already flowering.  Good luck, hopefully they show sex soon.



Yeah i noticed that my speed queens only took about 12-14 days to show sex, im going on 23+ and still no offical hairs, but the big one is taking on the female look at least, the small one i have no clue about. 

How long do sativa's usually take, i mean from the time u see hair till finish? is it more then 70 days?

----

i did the 3rd tie down on Aggy (the big one) i gave them a shot of 10-52-10 nutes 2 days ago and they really liked that it seems -- space inside the PC case is still good verticle wise, my width is limited but im fairly certain i can pull it off. A transplant may be coming in the future, into slightly larger pots with fresh soil-- i dont want em going rootbound on me


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 14, 2008)

*Whats up mang. :aok: Sativa's take about 10 to 14 weeks depending on strain. We just had one go 17 weeks before we chopped her down.  *


----------



## akirahz (May 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up mang. :aok: Sativa's take about 10 to 14 weeks depending on strain. We just had one go 17 weeks before we chopped her down.  *



Man 17 weeks now that deserves a crest for patience.. Why do sativas take so much longer then alot of indicas? Are sativas stronger in nature, like, i know my speed queen got me feeling good but .. ive had better.. I wonder if sativa is the strongest? Or is it simply just slow because , well thats just how it is?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 14, 2008)

*Not sure on that one. :confused2: Might do some researching later today when i get the chance and see what i can come up with.   I will tell you this they grow bigger and produce more. We got a bit over 3 oz. off the 1 Cherry Malawi we just harvested and that's dry weight. :hubba: *


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

Looking awesome bro, i cant wait to see some buds...


----------



## akirahz (May 18, 2008)

Yo thanks for the kind words fellas, right now i've got the light schedual on 10/14 (day/night). Just a little experiment to see if i can get my big one to show positive sex 100% already, this is like day 3 of 10/14 so, i'll let it go for maybe 2 weeks then if nothing yet, ill just go back to 12/12, and if i do see sex ill probably still go back to 12/12 dont want too snuff out any potential potency


----------



## akirahz (May 21, 2008)

big ones 50 days old, 30 of it being on 12/12

transplanted into bigger pots yesterday, and i saw new growth today and no more droopiness so must not of shocked them much, it went very smoothly.

here are some pics, i also topped the small one yesterday as well


----------



## akirahz (Jun 2, 2008)

the big one is 61 days old now, and both have been on 12/12 for 41 days .. still no sex, but have gotten alot bigger!

I also added my 70 watt HPS light today into the mix, temps stay at about 84-86F, 13,200 lumens, a good mix of 6500k and 2700k :hubba:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

wow looking really nice


----------



## akirahz (Jun 2, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> wow looking really nice



Why thank you diva, btw thats a killer avatar you got there  

i wish more people would tune into my grow, doesnt seem like anyones even watching it anymore  .. wish theyd show some buds already so i could get some attention hahah :ignore:


----------



## akirahz (Jun 3, 2008)

Aggy is a girl!!

*my big one, the haze19xskunk#1!!*

so today is offically day 1 of flower :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 3, 2008)

*Congrats on getting a female. You say you had them on 12/12 for 41 days and they haven't shown signs of sex. They shouldn't take that long. Do you have any light leaks? *


----------



## akirahz (Jun 3, 2008)

I might of had a light leak or two yeah, but ive solved the problem by throwing a blanket over them at lights out, least till i get around to fixing the light leak issue, thing is ive only been tossin the blanket over them for about 4-5 days now


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 3, 2008)

*That's why it's taking them so long then. Just make sure you keep tossing that blanket over them at lights out.  *


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

lookin good man.From my experiences,i've noticed the males have almost always showed their sex b-4 the females.i wanna say 90% of the time.anyways..hopefully you have a pc of ladies there.-peace


----------



## akirahz (Jun 3, 2008)

AH yeah, it'd be sweet if both we're female haha, the smaller one with the thicker leafs has a very skunky smell too it, but its just bag seed, however the haze doesnt smell hardly at all less i ruffle its feathers so-to-speak hah

but yeah i'll have to keep throwing that blanket over the pc case every day @ 4:00am when its lights out   the case is just too old and rickety, id have to sledgehammer it to get rid of all the light leaks, the metal needs re-bending in alot of areas from wear and tear.. prob have to build a new case-- one that doesnt leak as much light out the sides

but thats alright, this was just kind of another experiment to see if its even worth having around, see if i get any kind of nice yield at all, its alot of waiting for not getting much smoke, least the last time during my queen grow it was, these ones are alot bigger though so hopefully i will make out alot better in the yield department


----------



## IndicaKid (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah man, congrats on that female
i missed the concept of a PC case grow. Why didn't you just start off in the spot that you got it in now?


----------



## akirahz (Jun 3, 2008)

IndicaKid said:
			
		

> yeah man, congrats on that female
> i missed the concept of a PC case grow. Why didn't you just start off in the spot that you got it in now?



Not sure what you mean by spot? I started off in the pc case, from seeds till now. I havent moved the case at all from its spot either, which is always rather dark.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 3, 2008)

IndicaKid said:
			
		

> yeah man, congrats on that female
> i missed the concept of a PC case grow. Why didn't you just start off in the spot that you got it in now?



??????????????????????


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

oh,i think he thaught you pulled the plants out of the pc,from the looks of the pics it kinda looks that way.are you secretly growing or is there another reason for using the pc?


----------



## akirahz (Jun 3, 2008)

just thought id give it a try, really liked the idea of a pc case grow, i thought i could make it work, i saw some selling on ebay for 300 to like 800 bux!! .. crazy! , just wanted to contribute a little to the DIY scene


----------



## IndicaKid (Jun 4, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean by spot? I started off in the pc case, from seeds till now. I havent moved the case at all from its spot either, which is always rather dark.


 
i got ya, i saw a couple of the pics at 61 days old and I must have thought that you'd moved it to a grow room.  

I have another question though, how did you manage to keep them  managable in such a small environment.


----------



## akirahz (Jun 4, 2008)

IndicaKid said:
			
		

> i got ya, i saw a couple of the pics at 61 days old and I must have thought that you'd moved it to a grow room.
> 
> I have another question though, how did you manage to keep them  manageable in such a small environment.



We'll to keep the plants from growing out of control, i had to control their growth, i did this by light cycle and container size, along with a few other techniques.

The first technique i implored was to only keep the lights on a vegetative cycle for 20 days. This allowed the big plant to get about 6 inches tall, so theoretically it increases its size 3 to 4 times during flower, so 6x3=18 inches, yowza, or even 24 inches is taller for my space, so flowering them early helped keep their height down. 

The 2nd technique was to keep their medium containers small, that way the roots don't have extravagant room to grow out which allows the plant to get larger.

3rd technique is the amount of light, i only used 6,800 lumen's of 6500k in a 2.5 foot space (in other words i didn't provide enough light for maximum growth)

and other techniques were things such as tying them down or LST'ing them, and I've done little bits of pruning, but not much as im not a big fan of pruning.

In this type of environment, adjustments are needed usually every 3-4 days, they need to be watered more often and adjusted/tied down even further if they grow too tall

But aside from that it is indeed also a stealth setup, I'm not afraid of friends coming into this room or anything like that, it looks just like an ordinary computer on the outside, i even have a keyboard i leave on top of the case long ways hahaha.

For odor I'll probably use activated carbon or ONA blocker tub


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 5, 2008)

keep up the good work i saw some of thos selling on ebay also crazy well keep the pics coming


----------



## Melissa (Jun 9, 2008)

*congrats on the girl :clap: any more pics of them and has the other one shown their bits yet ? ,,*


----------



## akirahz (Jun 16, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *congrats on the girl :clap: any more pics of them and has the other one shown their bits yet ? ,,*



We'll some good news and bad news on that one, the good news is , today the other one showed it was very female  

bad news is, my other plant died a few weeks ago, not sure why, she just slowly died over a period of 3-4 days, nothing i could do, not sure why it croaked, i didnt treat it any different then this one i have now that is still alive? Oh well, its all good still 

Pics ! Today is Day 1 of Flower! hurray! ... again


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice set-up! That's so micro and stealthy. Gunna have enough room for a flowering female in there?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 16, 2008)

*Whats up mang. Bummer your one plant died but you still have that one and she's a she.   Now let's get her producing some nice buds.   Here's some flowering GREEN MOJO for the lady. :hubba: *


----------



## akirahz (Jun 16, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Nice set-up! That's so micro and stealthy. Gunna have enough room for a flowering female in there?



Thanks mental & TBG 


Yeah i hope their is enough room, ill be doing some more tieing down here though which should free up allot of vertical space, i haven't done any trimming or pruning much on this one, and it was topped at a young age


----------



## akirahz (Jun 29, 2008)

been two weeks now into flowering, i got a few pics here -- she certainly is SLOW compared to my speed queens i had.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 8, 2008)

been a little over 3 weeks flowering now, it sure is a hairy thing.. I've never seen one get so hairy.. is this a bad sign?? i want buds not lots of pistils haha.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 11, 2008)

We'll not that anyone cares about this grow anymore (cry for attention?) im going to post about my latest experiment. 

My buddy hooked me up with some of his speed queen male pollen (actually a small branch full of male pollinating organs) and i have it sealed up real good. I'm going to attempt to artificially inseminate a branch on my hairy female and see if i can get "SOME" seeds, and hopefully not infect the entire girl  

i decided to put up pics of the real healthy and bushy male Speed Queen. (dead now) it was a nice DWC bush. My buddy is using the same dwc design as myself, cheap homemade and effective  - accept he is using fox farm nutes


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

wheres the hazex skunk pics at bro,im checkin out your journal.i have 3 snunk 1 x haze seeds goin.the freeby seeds from the boutique. is it me or isnt  this cross breed a rather slow grower.i dont know if its because of the coco im growin in or what it is,but i've had faster growth in soil w/ sativas.
do these also seem to be rather nute shy? i'm still watchin the grow bro,i just read so many i just kinda lose track of journals.-peace


----------



## akirahz (Jul 11, 2008)

My haze died a while back, i've been using real low doses of nutes, under half a gallons worth in a 0.7 gallon container and she seems to like that just fine


----------



## akirahz (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I officially have inseminated one of the branches. I took a q-tip and swabbed it into the yellow SQ pollen powder and then took the coated q-tip and gently rubbed it on some of the hairs on one of the branches on the lower nodes, does anyone know how long it would take to know if seeds will develop? or how long it takes for seeds to develop?

thats another thing i dont know, when seeds are ripe for the picking


----------



## akirahz (Jul 13, 2008)

Time for some pics, today is week 4 of flower for birtha, she smells real pungent, almost like.. hash now it seems  

what do you peeps think? is this grow going better then my last one or what  I turned off my HPS light to take the pics


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 13, 2008)

lookin good my friend


----------



## akirahz (Jul 13, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lookin good my SON



Thanks dad


----------



## Thorn (Jul 14, 2008)

she's duckfoot! Only has 3 point leaves. Thats pretty cool! Keep it up


----------



## akirahz (Jul 14, 2008)

for reals?? i cant find much info about it, is it very potent?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 14, 2008)

Look smart & Tasty grow. Awesome job


----------



## Thorn (Jul 14, 2008)

dunno much about it, but its just a trait some plants have. I've seen it mentioned here and there and seen a few pics, google it, i'm sure you'll find something


----------



## akirahz (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah i cant find much info about it well at least none that are accurate. One site shows one thing and says one thing, while the other site says something different like flowering time and pictures


----------



## akirahz (Jul 14, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Look smart & Tasty grow. Awesome job



thanks for stopping by KGB


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm very interested to see what kind of yield you get out of this because i am planning on doing almost the same kind of setup, but with as big of a pc case as i can find...


----------



## akirahz (Jul 16, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> I'm very interested to see what kind of yield you get out of this because i am planning on doing almost the same kind of setup, but with as big of a pc case as i can find...



I'm pretty sure the yield will be in the shadow of 90% of the growers on here since its so small, but it is in the full tower case classification, although some bigger server cases can be slightly over 24inches tall, the older ones anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah man this is sick i cant believe you pulled a lil hydroponic setup in their... is it DWC? what size hps you using?


----------



## akirahz (Jul 16, 2008)

Right you are, it is indeed a mini DWC unit i've got the plant in, believe it or not it has had granular nutrients its entire life, right now i give it a low dose of 10-52-10 every 2 weeks.

The HPS light in there is a 70 watter, it puts out 6,400 lumens in theory.

The big floro bulb is 65 watts, 6,800 lumens @ 6500k

the dual spectrum will hopefully give good results, the only thing i worry about some times is heat, but i know if my fans were in a different position, other then blowing and sucking right off the lights themselves, i'd probably have too much heat, temps can spike up above 88 if it gets too warm in the room here, luckily i blast the A/C all summer hehe


----------



## Thorn (Jul 16, 2008)

keep up the good work, thats all I can say to a fellow micro grower hehe


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2008)

what thats sick no fancy hydroponic nutes... i got a dwc rubbermiad i wanted to give  atry but i still need hydroton, and a few other things.

haha i hear ya my rooms the same way got the window ac on coldest, man thats crazy fitten all them lumens in their i got like 5000 more lumens in cfls then you only my box is a giant compared to yours. keep up good work.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> what thats sick no fancy hydroponic nutes... i got a dwc rubbermiad i wanted to give  atry but i still need hydroton, and a few other things.
> 
> haha i hear ya my rooms the same way got the window ac on coldest, man thats crazy fitten all them lumens in their i got like 5000 more lumens in cfls then you only my box is a giant compared to yours. keep up good work.




yeah rule of thumb is usually 5,000 lumens per square foot, i got 2.5 square feet @ 13k lumens, so its a little over which is good : ) --

trick to packin alot of light in 1 space is the fan placement i think, hot air rises so the exhaust fans go near the top of the grow structure, and cool air gets taken in from the bottom, and if you have a big set running right across your lights, they should stay cool 

-----

you can use fish gravel instead of hydroton, just dont use the multicolored stuff, fish gravel is pH neutral , im using aquarium gravel 

---

decided to take some pics today! @ day 34.. not much difference, did do some pruning on this one branch that was real close to the big blue bulb


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for the tip man, yeah soon im plannin on getin a 400 hps or 600 hps, 400 i could use my box i got know, 600 i would need some serious fans and make a grow tent... but thats still in the future, fish gravel sounds alot less messy then perlite, i got like a 8 gallon rubbermaid, how many pots you think i could fit 1 or 2? i know you started from seed but would i need to make a bubler cloner to make hydroponic clones? man keep it up your a inspiration to big grows little grows all grows with what your pullin off in their, makes ya realize anythings possible.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

be sure you do clean the pc every week due of dusts, I did it alot before with my spiderman pc tower,  nice big one,  someone stoled it,   good thing cops did not bust me with that one, let that theif get caught with it,  i missed my pc grower setup (boohoo) hey i can build other one if I want to neato setup ya got  I do have couple of towers but dont like em


----------



## akirahz (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never cloned before so not sure i can help ya with that one, and as for pots it would depend on size, i fit 2 in mine to begin with though--

my buddy was trying to tell me that my plant wasn't "filling out" .. so i made a side by side comparison over like a 3 or 4 day period is all, and clearly you can see the calyx are bigger in the most recent picture on the right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah man just tell him to check out your journal i see plently of growth... did you make your own net pots? so do you have one case soil one case hydro?


----------



## akirahz (Jul 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> yeah man just tell him to check out your journal i see plently of growth... did you make your own net pots? so do you have one case soil one case hydro?



Ah crap, haha, well i didnt mean to confuse every one but i had originally started out with soil, then made the move to the hydro, i had tried it before in my speed queen grow, but it wasnt working too well for me then. But i know why it wasnt working back then, too much heat, 110f degrees and the plants wont grow at all, hydro or not.  Thats all solved now  -- my friend might be bitter because his plant was a giant male, that could be why he's bashing my plant so much in real life, he'll change his tune though once i give em some budski's , hopefully anyway.

as for the cups, yup i made the cups, all you need are some small cups with perfferated rims, so they dont fall into your holes you cut into the dwc unit. I think they are gladware cups if i remember -- actually i think these are it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00151WGHS?smid=A2UILHLLDUMCAM&tag=nextag-hpc-20&linkCode=asn  -- very similar anyway

all i did was took a sharp box cutter and made a bunch of slits down the sides of the cup, not too wide though, didn't want the gravel falling out.

The bigger unit that holds the nutrient solution is a 0.7 gallon square food storage container i got from wal-mart


----------



## akirahz (Jul 22, 2008)

heres some new pics @ 5 wks 2 days.. is it normal for 1 side of my plant to be so far behind in bud production? seems like the right side there isn't no where near where the left 2 colas are.. wonder what gives? .. ah well, the main 2 colas are looking pretty nice so far -- hard to keep water in this thing, it has a monstrous thirst!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2008)

where are the pics??!! hey man i got everything i need for my dwc in rubbermaid i made my own net pots outt tubberware and 1/2 drill bit... got some aquarium gravel. i think im good on everything but got any tips on switching from soil to hydro? like you put the plant in water then let roots get free then put in net pot then gently put aquarium gravel? much appreciated later.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah just gently free the plant from your pot and soil medium, then go to a sink/tub and let the gentle running water slowly break away the soil from the roots, its a gentle approach which spares allot of roots and reduces the stress allot, then just put a little gravel in the hydro cup, then the root ball / plant, then fill the rest of the cup with gravel, stabilizing the plants main stem


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2008)

wow what a rootball ya got their... thanks i know it aint rocket science but i just like to have an idea ya know, i got everything setup right, its just like yours with 8 gallon rubbermaid, 60 gph pump, and same other then that. now just got to let 2 clones grow decent stem and rootball and i should be good.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

GREEN MOJO bud growth. lol


Good morning have a good day.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> wow what a rootball ya got their... thanks i know it aint rocket science but i just like to have an idea ya know, i got everything setup right, its just like yours with 8 gallon rubbermaid, 60 gph pump, and same other then that. now just got to let 2 clones grow decent stem and rootball and i should be good.



Yo toke, do you got a grow journal or any pictures of your grow center? I'd like to see every thing n check it out  

sounds like you've got a true hydro setup since you have an actual water pump & nutrient solution reservoir -- what nutes are you going with? official liquid hydro nutes or granular nutes? 

I hope you dont plan on putting more then 1 plant in 1 hydro container -- i've done it twice, first time was terrible, 2nd time i didnt let it take place before removing 1.

Plants will strangle each other with there roots, its survival of the fittest, do not put more then 1 plant in your rubber maiden, no matter what size it is, unless you have plans to move them later.. because the roots will attack one another harming and what happens most of the time is a compleate hault in growth, my buddies 2 gals were stranlging each other and they refused to finish flowering, in the end they died.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 24, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> GREEN MOJO bud growth. lol
> 
> 
> Good morning have a good day.



Haha, ive seen that a few times now, well never bud growth tagged on the end, but what is green mojo anyway?? haha


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Good luck help buddy. I excellent MJ porn from your Journal. lol


----------



## akirahz (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank yas KGB30 hahaha (mj porn!!! hahaha!)


----------



## akirahz (Jul 28, 2008)

We'll i guess they're getting bigger? what do you guys think? how long would you say they have left, just rough guess? hahaha (just for fun, nothing serious).


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 29, 2008)

looks good wow


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

YUMMMM.lol


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jul 29, 2008)

:holysheep: Akirahz man I always enjoy watching your PC grows. I havent been as active as I used to be so I cught your journal towards the end but man all I gots to say is thoes gurlys sure are some BEAUTIES! How old are they? Good luck with the harvest day approaching. I bet you can't weight. Let us no how they smoke! Take it easy brutha


----------



## akirahz (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks fellas, glad you like the grow, im pretty excited with harvest day approaching hopefully in a month or so, or less who knows hah.. 

they are 6 weeks and 2 days flowering today, i completely drained and washed the DWC unit, shes running on nothing but water right now, im going to add some more nutes later tonight


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 30, 2008)

Im saying 2-3 weeks and your plant will be drying  GOOD LUCK WITH HARVEST check back soon!


----------



## akirahz (Jul 30, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Im saying 2-3 weeks and your plant will be drying  GOOD LUCK WITH HARVEST check back soon!



Finally someone gives me a guesstimate  thanks, that would be sooo sweet if it did finish in 2-3 wks, cause im all outta smoke and i hate it. I hate it so much i'd be willing to work an extra 8 hrs just if i could get some today... but at least it isn't "that" bad, we all dont like running out im sure, maybe some dont run out.. bah im rambling again~!`~


----------



## rami (Jul 30, 2008)

those looks so tasty...good job man.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 30, 2008)

Graciazz Ramio


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey man, Let's see some updates I bet those things have already taken on new form!


----------



## akirahz (Aug 1, 2008)

but its only been like 3 days ha ha -- ill take some today @ 1:00pm my time when the lights are on


----------



## akirahz (Aug 1, 2008)

heres some pics @ 6 weeks & 4 days


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Man they are looking tasty...


----------



## Mogwi (Aug 1, 2008)

looking great man. I have always wanted to watch one of these pc case grows in action, an this one is looking great. Good luck to you and be safe.

Peace and love,
Mogwi


----------



## akirahz (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks mogwi, i trimmed a few popcorn buds today from the very bottom of the plant stem, they were very underdeveloped.. and i decided to dry them via hair dryer for about 4 hours -- man i actually got HIGH off em, real high in fact, it lasted about an hour.. not bad for being premature and underdeveloped-- less its just cause i haven't had anything to smoke in like 4 days  

But i had heard if you trim off 'some' of the insignificant buds that aren't getting much light, it may help the big colas get fatter in the long run, so i decided why not, and then i can have a little something to smoke till payday -- defiantly not cutting off anymore now though till harvest time 

besides i still have about 4-5 popcorn buds left to inhale, that should keep me going


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Aug 1, 2008)

Those nugs are looking yummy! As for methods to quick dry buds, I have had much success placing the nugs in a tupperware container with or without a lid and defrosting them for 1 minute, taking them out every 20-30 seconds and letting them air out (I lightly blow on mine) before defrosting again. When they come out, they are brittle but retain many visable crystals (in my recent experience, at least!)

This is certainly a unique grow. This just goes to show you that marijuana can be grown pretty much anywhere!


----------



## akirahz (Aug 1, 2008)

What!? you defrost them.. what do you mean?? u put em in the microwave????


----------



## akirahz (Aug 2, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Those nugs are looking yummy! As for methods to quick dry buds, I have had much success placing the nugs in a tupperware container with or without a lid and defrosting them for 1 minute, taking them out every 20-30 seconds and letting them air out (I lightly blow on mine) before defrosting again. When they come out, they are brittle but retain many visable crystals (in my recent experience, at least!)
> 
> This is certainly a unique grow. This just goes to show you that marijuana can be grown pretty much anywhere!



well i nuked my 4-5 popcorns i had for about 25 seconds, and now they are nice n crunchy, didnt see any particular loss in trichs either, A+ method man, thanks, im blazed in da maze right now


----------



## Thorn (Aug 2, 2008)

yea microwave works great just zap them in 10-20 second bursts 

Your plants look great brother and you can bet that is a sure sign the final smoke will be blow ya mind!!! What strain are these again? are they the haze skunk?


----------



## akirahz (Aug 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yea microwave works great just zap them in 10-20 second bursts
> 
> Your plants look great brother and you can bet that is a sure sign the final smoke will be blow ya mind!!! What strain are these again? are they the haze skunk?



No the haze died, it was my only seed  -- this one here was just bag seed but someone identified it as a possible ducks foot hybrid or maple leaf-- since it has allot of 3 fingered fan leafs i guess that's a possible characteristic, i've seen different pictures depicting ducks foot, a pure ducks foot looks real wacky, but then ive seen or heard of some cindy x ducks foot out there as well or that c99 x ducks foot, i cant remember what it was for certain now


----------



## Thorn (Aug 2, 2008)

yea I think that was me. Ducks foot isn't a strain, its a trait. Like my current Lowryder #2 only has 5 point leaves, yet my other ones all had 7 point or 9 point leaves.

Anyway see how it goes, sounds like it will be a great smoke. What was the weed like that it came from?


----------



## akirahz (Aug 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> What was the weed like that it came from?



Dirty dirts, compressed seedy brick lime crap  -- just goes to show that it can some times be the cultivators fault and not the plants. No sign of hermie from this one anyway, and i've abused it pretty good i think, timer failing constantly at the beginning, light leaks seemed to delay my flowering time, yet not a single pollen pod so far :0! But ya never know come harvest could be chock fulla seeds guess i wont know till i crack open the first cola


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking great man. Hydro in a PC case just blows my mind. Cant weight to see them babies dried. They sure are getting frosty. Keep up the excellent work brutha!


----------



## akirahz (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank ya's beachweed fer the inspirational kind words


----------



## akirahz (Aug 2, 2008)

yo check out what i picked up today  Now i should be able to see them trich's!


----------



## akirahz (Aug 2, 2008)

Garrr, -- trichs are mostly clear, only a few cloudy


----------



## Thorn (Aug 2, 2008)

sweet!

Yea most street weed is old and dry and a load of old trout usually! At least now you grown it you'll know exactly where its been 

Keep it up, your doing a great job


----------



## akirahz (Aug 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> sweet!
> 
> Yea most street weed is old and dry and a load of old trout usually! At least now you grown it you'll know exactly where its been
> 
> Keep it up, your doing a great job



yeah i hate street weed, pretty much all we gots around these parts though . 

Thanks for the compliment and boad of confidence sweet stuffs


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Aug 2, 2008)

Same one I have very good tool!


----------



## akirahz (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah works great if you use a nice surface, black or white seems to work good when checking them out, and at just a little over $12 + two AAA batts for the light, its a shteal!


----------



## akirahz (Aug 5, 2008)

UPDATE: 

yesterday was 7 weeks flowering, or about 49 days if i recall. I chopped one of the colas, the smaller one that is off to the right in the pictures  when i smoked the popcorns @ about 6 weeks & 4 days.

 It gave me a great happy up energy like buzz which im not used too at all, i liked it! So i def want that feeling again.

 The other cola I'm going to leave ripening for 8-10 weeks and hope nothing goes wrong with the plants overall health and sex  - I gave about half the cola to some family members of mine and told them to let it dry for about 10 days before smoking . The other half i have sitting in an airy cardboard box drying - gonna be a slow dry too


----------



## akirahz (Aug 5, 2008)

pic i forgot


----------



## Melissa (Aug 5, 2008)

*,wondered what had happened to your ladies,,very nice she is too ,,
i love that up energy high :48: *


----------



## akirahz (Aug 5, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *,wondered what had happened to your ladies,,very nice she is too ,,
> i love that up energy high :48: *



Ah your too kind melissa, i know they certainly aren't the best looking buds..

 not very dense, kinda fluffy and lanky, but then again so was the genetics i think of the plant, id like to move my operation to my closet but I'm having a hard time figuring out how to light proof the door so it doesn't look like any light is on in the closet that you can see through the seems


----------



## akirahz (Aug 10, 2008)

well its day 56 of flowering now for the last cola, and she has come down! 

--- all in all, it was fun, but not something that can keep you in supply, and bag seed ya know.. icky.. i prefer to grow bought genetics. I think the next grow will be in my closet, much bigger plants so i can have some smoke that'll actually last me longer then 5 days 

but heres some pics of the last cola


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking so tasty buddy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

buds buds buds.... nice man, cant wait for your next grow stepping up to the closet you should pull some real nice nugs from all the extra space, i mean look at all that you grew in computer case!!!!! mad props for a complete computer case journal. keep it up, and stay high.


----------



## BagSeed (Aug 31, 2008)

What was final dry weight?


----------

